# Anyone going out tonight?



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Just curious if anyone is gonna hit the water tonight,looks like the weather should lay down and be nice later tonight.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm thinkin about going towards the pass and pitch the anchor. Are the lady fish here yet?


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Tons of ladyfish and bluefish around right now.What in the world do you want ladyfish for?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Must be nice! I would but my batteries are down. I used to work with some Tiawanese ladys in the bakery and they would haunt you while you're on the pier and they'd bring their kids to. Each one of them had a towell, pliers and a 5 gallon bucket. I asked them why they keep a hundred or more everyday. She said they fillet them, take a spoon and scrape the meat off the fillet and its like mush. Then they make fish balls out of them and boil them. Sounds pretty nasty! And they'd freeze all they got to make it through the winter until some more people started giving them more. 

As for going tonight, I haven't seen any reports lately and I bet they'll be laid out there like their sleeping on bunkbeds! Go get'em man! Good luck and have a great time! Gotta go work on my rig. Just got back from buying fish! And that's bad!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

BUYING FISH! :doh I gotta sit you down and give you a good talkin to.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing...if i want to eat fish and dont have any in the freezer and cant go catch any...i go buy a steak! oke


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ladyfish souffléLet me know I'll whip you up some. I firsttried this dish in the PI years ago.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Realtor (4/25/2008)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ladyfish souffléLet me know I'll whip you up some. I firsttried this dish in the PI years ago.


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Not no but Heeelllllll NO,i will stick with my little flat fish.Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Well if the forecast doesn't change back to at least 5 to 10 i'm not going.:hoppingmad


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok i give in,now it is 10 to 20 for the night so i am sure not going now.Headed to bob sikes to catch some mullet all night.If anyone is out that way stop and say hello i will be at the foot of the south side with my lights out and net in hand.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck!


----------

